# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  Morphing Micro Air and Land Vehicles, CWRU Biorobotics Lab, Case Western Reserve University, Cleveland, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Designer - CWRU Biorobotics Lab

Home page - biorobots.case.edu/projects/mmalvweb

----------


## Airicist

Morphing Micro Air-Land Vehicle (MMALV)
March 6, 2013




> This small robot is capable of both flight and ground locomotion. Additionally, folding wings allow the robot to crawl through small areas.

----------

